# broke hydrometer test jar - what else could i use?



## wareemba (19/1/15)

broke the plastic test receptacle (not the hydrometer!)

whats a good alternative?


----------



## TSMill (19/1/15)

A refractometer.

Sorry, I go nothing.


----------



## stux (19/1/15)

A measuring cylinder 







My one is glass, and I think 200 or 250ml. Important to get one with enough depth.


----------



## BrosysBrews (19/1/15)

prettu much anything long and skiny it's just a matter of how much wort you waste with samples that will be the issue, obviously buy a new one at some stage but a skinny tall Pilsner glass will work for now


----------



## Mr B (19/1/15)

BrosysBrews said:


> prettu much anything long and skiny it's just a matter of how much wort you waste with samples that will be the issue, obviously buy a new one at some stage but a skinny tall Pilsner glass will work for now



But that wouldn't work on ales?



h34r:


----------



## wareemba (19/1/15)

BrosysBrews said:


> prettu much anything long and skiny it's just a matter of how much wort you waste with samples that will be the issue, obviously buy a new one at some stage but a skinny tall Pilsner glass will work for now


unfortunately i have two separate 1 gallon ciders that are still bubbling a tiny bit and are at 1001 and 0998 and i want to bottle them in the next few days as i am going interstate on the weekend!

so cant waste too much!!! (it's not 'wasted' as i drink all my testers!)

but that said - i'll probably be able to find a measuring cylinder like Stux has said near where i work tomorrow (Sydney CBD)...

THANKS STUX!


----------



## Mr B (19/1/15)

Victoria's Basement might have something?


----------



## wareemba (19/1/15)

Mr B said:


> Victoria's Basement might have something?


brilliant thinking, cheers!

just measured it - need 18-20mm ID tube at around 200-250mm height...


----------



## yum beer (19/1/15)

single rose vase, cheapo shop.


----------



## superstock (19/1/15)

Don't get something too small in diameter or the gas bubbles can be a bitch in getting a true reading. Height is the important measurement.


----------



## danestead (19/1/15)

Maybe a bit of spare pvc with and end cap on it. Fill to the brim and put your hydrometer in and you should be able to read it


----------



## brewermp (20/1/15)

danestead said:


> Maybe a bit of spare pvc with and end cap on it. Fill to the brim and put your hydrometer in and you should be able to read it


Isn't pvc non transparent??


----------



## danestead (20/1/15)

brewermp said:


> Isn't pvc non transparent??


Which is y I said fill it to the brim


----------



## Alex.Tas (20/1/15)

just buy a new one. they are like 20 bucks and you will get a spare hydrometer. trust me you will go through more glass hydrometers than tubes.


----------



## wareemba (20/1/15)

Alex.Tas said:


> just buy a new one.


thanks,

do you know of anywhere in the Sydney CBD?

or anywhere on Sydney's Northside is open past 6:30pm tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Alex.Tas (20/1/15)

Dunno sorry mate, i live in hobart. I'm sure google will tell you where to find a homebrew store. Big W/Kmart probably even have them. Most of the site sponsors will stock them and you could get express post delivery.


----------



## wareemba (20/1/15)

yeah, point kinda is that my LHBS sells the tubes for $3.50ea, so just looking for a good old fashioned Aussie ingenuity solution till I can get to him...

Vic Basement was a fail, so will just will do the PVC tube thing that danestead suggested (all I need to read is that it is stable from yesterday...)


----------



## Blind Dog (20/1/15)

Closest to Sydney CBD is probably Daves in North Sydney and I'm pretty sure he's shut by 5 and can't recall if he's reopened post Christmas yet anyway.

Sorry. Not a particularly helpful post


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/1/15)

A 300ml plastic fizzy drink bottle

Something like this only a little bit cleaner


----------



## Grott (21/1/15)

Easy fix, buy some Berocca, these tabs come in an aluminium tube, fill close to the top and your away.( will need the smaller hydro) Extra benefit are the tabs.
Cheers


----------



## tomdavis (21/1/15)

Prolly a bit late, but I have been using these for years. $2. 

http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/60136312/


----------



## kevinj (21/1/15)

I use the plastic tube they come in......I've got lots of them, get a new one ever time I get a new hydrometer.
​They don't stand very well though bit wobbly.


----------



## wareemba (21/1/15)

hey Carlos - is that >18.5mm ID?

looks beautiful!

update - a mate at work heard me whinging about lack of HBS in city and said he had a kit from Christmas he hadn't even opened, said he'd bring in his tube for me to borrow!

sweet


----------



## Blind Dog (21/1/15)

Guess I'm off to IKEA to grab a couple. All my plastic hydrometer tubes are bent and getting worse which makes readings a little tricky

(edit: spelling)


----------



## Grott (21/1/15)

wareemba said:


> update - a mate at work heard me whinging about lack of HBS in city and said he had a kit from Christmas he hadn't even opened, said he'd bring in his tube for me to borrow!
> 
> sweet


Good news, but after using it tell your mate he's lost about 4 weeks of brewing, I mean that's 60 longnecks!!!!!!!


----------



## tomdavis (21/1/15)

wareemba said:


> hey Carlos - is that >18.5mm ID?


Not sure mate, I'll check it when I'm home this evening....

Fits my standard hydrometer though...


----------



## Mattrox (21/1/15)

Carlos The Gerbil said:


> Prolly a bit late, but I have been using these for years. $2.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/60136312/


Top find. I'll grab 3. Put roses in 2 to keep SWMBO happy and a spare.


----------



## tomdavis (21/1/15)

wareemba said:


> hey Carlos - is that >18.5mm ID?


Hey mate, I have measured this up and it looks like the internal diameter is about 25mm. So plenty of room for some beer around the hydro.

I can tell you drinking the sample afterwards is much better from glass too! :kooi:


----------

